# EVH 5150 III LBX thread



## andybobandyy (Apr 10, 2016)

I recently bought a new rig after not having one for years. I did some research and tried the evh 5150 III lbx at my local Guitar Center and melted when i heard it. I haven't seen many forums about it and the ones i see people tend to talk trash. I want to see some LBX owners and people comparing them to other Lunchbox amps!


----------



## rexbinary (Apr 10, 2016)

I absolutely love mine. I had an unlimited budget for a new bedroom rig and went with the LBX and a Mesa cab. I was looking to only play metal, and this fit the bill perfectly. Had I needed a wide range of tone I might have went for the Mark V, but I just couldn't be happier with my purchase.

Even at 3.75w it will get so loud it will blow your head off. I can't even turn it to 1 without the neighbors hearing it. If you crank the resonance control on the back it will thump.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 11, 2016)

Those look great guys! @Rexbinary, I especially like how the cab matches man!

I went with the bigger brother (50w) since I need a clean channel, but this amp would have work great as well!


----------



## Big Dave (Apr 11, 2016)

I got mine two weeks ago and love it. Like others I didnt need much more than a rock/metal sound and this does both well. It has a real quality vibe to it and it is plenty loud, even on 4w mode... so much so I have a Weber Mini Mass on the way since I like how it sounds with the volume around 3 which is LOUD, great for jam rooms but when at home is a bit much. 

I have a oversized Seismic "Luke" cab with two v30's and this little amp sounds awesome through it. I think Im going to get one of those Mesa slant 1x12's too, that looks great.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 11, 2016)

Cool thread! I own the 50w version, but got to try out the LBX through an Orange 4x12 at a Guitar Center a few months ago and was very impressed with it. 

My main gripe with lunchbox heads is that they are mostly EL-84 based and can't push much low end or volume without farting out or falling apart, but the resonance control on the LBX really helps with dialing in a good amount of thump that stays controlled. For comparison, I've also tried out an Orange Dark Terror and Tiny Terror, and an Egnater Tweaker 15 and Rebel 20 through either the same Orange 4x12 or similar V30 loaded cabs.


----------



## Big Dave (Apr 13, 2016)

Got a Mini Mass for mine, and it does what it is supposed to do..cool.


----------



## Great Satan (Apr 13, 2016)

For those of you having low volume issues, you might want to try a EHX Signal Pad in the loop,
cheaper than an attenuator and possibly a lot less impact on the sound (beyond making it a fair bit quieter).

I know of people using them or similar to great effect on the 50 watt version.
Give it a shot, see how you go.


----------



## Big Dave (Apr 13, 2016)

Great Satan said:


> For those of you having low volume issues, you might want to try a EHX Signal Pad in the loop,
> cheaper than an attenuator and possibly a lot less impact on the sound (beyond making it a fair bit quieter).
> 
> I know of people using them or similar to great effect on the 50 watt version.
> Give it a shot, see how you go.



I prefer having the power amp work harder and contribute more to the sound so that leaves the pad out for me. 

As for impact on sound, I dont need it talking level quiet and thats about how low you have to go to loose much tone with my setup. Any treble that came out that low was easy to dial back in if I wanted to as well. 

I have seen many comments over the years about "killing tone" etc in regards to many attenuators and in this case you'd have to be so anal about it that the fingerprints on your guitar would be of equal concern as much as the missing "tone". Maybe its the fact its a 15w amp and a 50w attenuator, I dunno but its a great combo.


----------



## Elric (Apr 13, 2016)

Big Dave said:


> I prefer having the power amp work harder and contribute more to the sound so that leaves the pad out for me.


LOL. The 5150 is all about preamp gain. The power tubes are delivering depth/thump. Hardly a need for an attenuator like you would want for an old school NVM amp like a plexi, IMHO. Anyway it's a solid suggestion for other users before they drop the coin for an attenuator.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm still awaiting on mine!!! It has been out-of-stock at GC & MF for like a month now. In any case, anyone tried it with the cheapo JetCity 1x12 w/ Eminence speaker?


----------



## Great Satan (Apr 14, 2016)

Elric said:


> LOL. The 5150 is all about preamp gain. The power tubes are delivering depth/thump. Hardly a need for an attenuator like you would want for an old school NVM amp like a plexi, IMHO. Anyway it's a solid suggestion for other users before they drop the coin for an attenuator.



Ironically, lowering the fx loop input level using that method i suggested means you could turn up the master volume louder, getting it to work that little bit harder than it would at the same volumes without anything attentuating the loop.

Sure you're not pushing the power tubes as much with a lowered signal, but like the man says; a 5150 aint about power tube distortion!


----------



## Big Dave (Apr 14, 2016)

I have done it that way with my 11r and find it is clearer not using the loop and trickling signal to the power amp. To each their own, at $134 bucks I didnt think it was prohibitive at all. I have been getting a "brown" sound for over 30 years and am well aware of what a 5150 is all about.


----------



## andybobandyy (Apr 15, 2016)

Big Dave said:


> Got a Mini Mass for mine, and it does what it is supposed to do..cool.




What does the Mini Mass do?? Thats a badass set up!


----------



## andybobandyy (Apr 15, 2016)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Cool thread! I own the 50w version, but got to try out the LBX through an Orange 4x12 at a Guitar Center a few months ago and was very impressed with it.
> 
> My main gripe with lunchbox heads is that they are mostly EL-84 based and can't push much low end or volume without farting out or falling apart, but the resonance control on the LBX really helps with dialing in a good amount of thump that stays controlled. For comparison, I've also tried out an Orange Dark Terror and Tiny Terror, and an Egnater Tweaker 15 and Rebel 20 through either the same Orange 4x12 or similar V30 loaded cabs.




I agree with you on the EL-84 part...To be honest i've tried alot of lunchbox heads including the Orange Dark Terror ( which sounded great ) but had the same issue as soon as you throw some volume through it. To my suprise I haven't really experienced that with this thing yet. I haven't really pushed it past 3. My friend has the 50W and we tried recording with them using Senheiser E 609 and I actually liked the tone better than the 50W IMO.


----------



## chopeth85 (Apr 15, 2016)

I have it and i love it except one thing...i find it extremely loud, even at home. I need to put my empress paraeq to tame de volume ( -20db). I have had 50w version previously and i find that way better to handle low volumes.


----------



## Big Dave (Apr 15, 2016)

andybobandyy said:


> What does the Mini Mass do?? Thats a badass set up!



You put it between the amps output and the speaker, the Mass is a speaker motor of some kind that basically absorbs the extra power while reacting to the amp like a speaker would. It lets you put the volume knob on the amp up high enough to get things a bit more compressed, while at a lower volume. You can change (via the big dial) how much it absorbs and at high levels of absorbtion it can take some high end out. I have a bright guitar and the LBX has plenty of high end, so I didnt even need to use the treble boost the Mass has. I also dont use it to play bedroom level either..I just turn a raging storm into a storm so the cops dont come.

You can use the pedal linked above to limit preamp to output power section too, I used the 11R in the same way on a few amps..but I am old and picky and do find a difference in the sound that is minimal, but me being a curmudgeon that I am, got a attenuator so my loop pre/post levels are not so different. To me it seems to sound more natural to attenuate post amp than to trickle low input levels into a raging power amp..either way does work though.

These are 15w loud watts. Last weekend I took it to my friends who has a 6505+ and yes the 6505+ is loud as hell..but this was no slouch and at any volume we where going to do that day I did not get lost at all and we where plenty loud for drums. I would think any louder and I would be in a scenario where a mike was going to go to PA...and that is also where the Mini Mass helps as it has a line out. I dont know if its speaker simulated but even if not a two notes pedal away from direct to PA. Great amp, and mean sounding yet clear too and PLENTY of low end. On a 7 string in Bb it was tight as a frogs ass. Each time I play it I like it more and more. vvv 7 String RG7


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 16, 2016)

I had bad luck with mine and i returned it, because of many flaws. It was a lemon. Now i have dark terror and i am very happy with it.


----------



## rexbinary (Apr 17, 2016)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I'm still awaiting on mine!!! It has been out-of-stock at GC & MF for like a month now. In any case, anyone tried it with the cheapo JetCity 1x12 w/ Eminence speaker?



Looks like Sweetwater has them in stock. That's where I bought mine. I actually bought a demo unit to save a few bucks.

EVH 5150 III LBX - 15W Tube Head | Sweetwater.com


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Apr 17, 2016)

rexbinary said:


> Looks like Sweetwater has them in stock. That's where I bought mine. I actually bought a demo unit to save a few bucks.
> 
> EVH 5150 III LBX - 15W Tube Head | Sweetwater.com



GC had a 15% discount a while back, and I used it to get a new LBX. They sent me a floor unit, so I returned it and ordered a replacement from the warehouse, lo & behold, they went out-of-stock next day! They have them back in-stock now & I'll be getting it on Tue. fingers crossed


----------



## Spinedriver (Apr 17, 2016)

I was at the local guitar shop over the weekend and one of those little bad boys runs for $915..  About 8 years ago, I spent $800 (taxes in) and that was for a Randall T2.


----------



## Great Satan (Apr 19, 2016)

Big Dave said:


> I have done it that way with my 11r and find it is clearer not using the loop and trickling signal to the power amp. To each their own, at $134 bucks I didnt think it was prohibitive at all. I have been getting a "brown" sound for over 30 years and am well aware of what a 5150 is all about.



When i think brown sound immediately comes to mind a variac'd marshall.
The 5150 was the end result of EVH playing Soldanos after his original marshall died and he wanted a (cheaper) version of that more high-gain preamp based sound.
But a 'brown sound' it ain't.


----------



## cubix (Apr 19, 2016)

Great little amp for some heavy tones  I really like it!


----------



## andybobandyy (Apr 19, 2016)

cubix said:


> Great little amp for some heavy tones  I really like it!




Thats a beautiful set up! Is that a Strandburg or Strandberg? (however you spell it) If so how do you like it?


----------



## Big Dave (Apr 19, 2016)

Great Satan said:


> When i think brown sound immediately comes to mind a variac'd marshall.
> The 5150 was the end result of EVH playing Soldanos after his original marshall died and he wanted a (cheaper) version of that more high-gain preamp based sound.
> But a 'brown sound' it ain't.



These are EL based amps and I think Eddie was looking for something more old school. I dont know if this was another EL based amp they are working on but many assume its the LBX and I think Voron's video shows the differences well.

Quote:
Q: Speaking of equipment, what new EVH gear are you working on?
A: People are always screaming and yelling for that classic vintage guitar sound. The 5150 III amps are very high-gain. The main thing that were working on is an amp that is modeled after the old vintage Marshall that I used on the first six records. I wanted more sustain out of them.
The difference between the 5150 III amp, and this new amp we are working on is the tubes. They use EL34 tubes, which are more like my original vintage Marshall. Still trying to figure what to call it. Might call it the 5150 III-IV because they use the EL34 tubes. I told Howard Kaplan, the amp guy at Fender/EVH, what I wanted, and just last week they all came out and I gave it a test run. It blew my mind. It has the old vintage tone but with more sustain


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Apr 19, 2016)

Big Dave said:


> These are EL based amps and I think Eddie was looking for something more old school. I dont know if this was another EL based amp they are working on but many assume its the LBX and I think Voron's video shows the differences well.
> 
> Quote:
> Q: Speaking of equipment, what new EVH gear are you working on?
> ...




The amp from the quote is not the lunchbox one. I have it on good authority that they are about to release info on the new one with el34s any day now.


----------



## Big Dave (Apr 19, 2016)

TheRileyOBrien said:


> The amp from the quote is not the lunchbox one. I have it on good authority that they are about to release info on the new one with el34s any day now.



That will be a hot .... amp. I owned a Modified Marshall JCM800 in the late 80's early 90's, then a Soldano for ten years. I am very aware of the sounds of these amps, and find the LBX very similar to the Marshall I had, just better. I'll also add the Soldano did not sound much different than my mod'd Marshall...just better and more clear.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Apr 19, 2016)

I agree. I'm trying not to get to excited until I know more about it...and hear/play it but it could be really awesome.


----------



## cubix (Apr 20, 2016)

andybobandyy said:


> Thats a beautiful set up! Is that a Strandburg or Strandberg? (however you spell it) If so how do you like it?



Thanks man. Yes it's a Strandberg, love it - it's my main use guitar for the past 6 months, I rarely touch anything else these days.


----------



## andybobandyy (Apr 20, 2016)

cubix said:


> Thanks man. Yes it's a Strandberg, love it - it's my main use guitar for the past 6 months, I rarely touch anything else these days.




They look so comfortable to play sitting down lol...How much are they if you dont mind me asking. Im looking into getting another guitar and those are really catching my eye. I currently use an Ibanez RG7421 with the Pegasus/sentient combo and it sounds pretty good, but I can't stop trying to spend all my money on guitar equipment.


----------



## cubix (Apr 20, 2016)

They are not cheap, the OS series goes for around 1900-2000USD, you can google their website. They have a good return policy if you just want to try one out (they have a US based dealer). Here is my review of the guitar:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/309095-strandberg-boden-os6-my-review.html


----------



## rexbinary (Apr 21, 2016)

Saw this on Guitarworld yesterday: "Whereas most lunchbox amps are considered practice amps, the EVH LBX is more than powerful enough for onstage performance. In fact, it is by far the loudest 15-watt amp I have ever played"

Review: EVH 5150 III 15-Watt LBX Head | Guitar World

I have to agree!


----------



## DarthV (Apr 22, 2016)

Spinedriver said:


> I was at the local guitar shop over the weekend and one of those little bad boys runs for $915..  About 8 years ago, I spent $800 (taxes in) and that was for a Randall T2.



The CanuckBuck is down 25%, so no real surprise. Still can order one from the US and pay less than what the asking price is here in Canada.


----------



## SwanWings (Apr 22, 2016)

I love my LBX. I bought it so I'd have something at home that sounds like what I play at rehearsal (the 100 watt evh). It gets SO LOUD.


----------



## Inguilles (Apr 23, 2016)

I 'll buy a evh,I have doubts among the LBX or 1x12 combo,I know that the combo I'll get the sound I 'm looking and I do not know if LBX sounds the same , since I can not try before to buy
I want to play at home and recording and I think the combo has a better chance for that, clean, power atenuator, headphone output to mute speaker(to record silent), reverb...as negative , weight, size and price, he is twice the lbx
I would like to know your opinion
I would like to know if I can get the same tone metal in the LBX
Thanks


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 24, 2016)

Inguilles said:


> I 'll buy a evh,I have doubts among the LBX or 1x12 combo,I know that the combo I'll get the sound I 'm looking and I do not know if LBX sounds the same , since I can not try before to buy
> I want to play at home and recording and I think the combo has a better chance for that, clean, power atenuator, headphone output to mute speaker(to record silent), reverb...as negative , weight, size and price, he is twice the lbx
> I would like to know your opinion
> I would like to know if I can get the same tone metal in the LBX
> Thanks



I can't speak for the LBX cause I haven't played it but I have the 50 watt 1x12 combo and I absolutely love it. Power wattage knob is a lifesaver for me for playing at night with the kids asleep!


----------



## Inguilles (Apr 25, 2016)

thanks for sharing
an opinion more ?


----------



## chopeth85 (Apr 25, 2016)

the lbx has the ultra brutal distortion that has the 50w but sounds fuller. The blue channel is more dark, "more brown" and the distortion is a bit less than the 50w. Blue channel of lbx is nearer 5153 100w than the 50w. For metal, at whisper tones you can get any metal tone you desire.


----------



## Elric (Apr 25, 2016)

I forget the technical reason but the 50W sounds significantly different than the 100W due to design variations, so I would fully expect the LBX to sound different than either. May have the same basic character, etc, but I'd fully expect voicing and gain on tap to differ at least somewhat.


----------



## Inguilles (Apr 25, 2016)

thanks for your opinion


----------



## rexbinary (Apr 25, 2016)

Elric said:


> I forget the technical reason but the 50W sounds significantly different than the 100W due to design variations, so I would fully expect the LBX to sound different than either. May have the same basic character, etc, but I'd fully expect voicing and gain on tap to differ at least somewhat.



Check this out


----------



## Mad-Max (Apr 26, 2016)

I go to the local guitar center every once in a while and everytime I go I plug into one of those. If I was in the market to buy a lunchbox head, I'd probably get this one. It just sounds fantastic. 

I think people talk trash because for some reason all the demos on Youtube for this amp are just pure garbage. The EVH sounds MUCH better in person than it does on any demo you find on Youtube.


----------



## andybobandyy (Apr 27, 2016)

Inguilles said:


> thanks for sharing
> an opinion more ?




Honestly it really depends on what you want out of your amp and what you're using it for. To me personally i'd choose the LBX with a nice 2x12 cab. That's just because I don't really care about a clean channel or reverb. Plus a 1x12 no matter what kind of speaker it has in it...at the end of the day is a 1x12. It's not going to push the air that a 2x12 or 4x12 does unless you hook a cab up to it. I'm thinking the 1x12 is going to sound similar to the 50w evh 5150III head and the LBX sounds alot different. anyways thats just my opinion.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Apr 28, 2016)

I love these amps. I would definitely consider getting one in the future. I sold my 50 watt recently. The only complaint or feature that's missing that 50 watt has is midi. My POD HD 500 synched up so nice with the 50 via midi. Other than that I've had a couple of epic jam sessions with the LBX at my local Sam Ash lol. It's a bedroom monster


----------



## TedintheShed (May 7, 2016)

TheRileyOBrien said:


> The amp from the quote is not the lunchbox one. I have it on good authority that they are about to release info on the new one with el34s any day now.



When I saw one I was praying for a headphone jack like like the 5150III mini. I don't understand why it is on the mini and not the LBX.


----------



## hvdh (May 12, 2016)

My LBX just arrived yesterday. Did a small and short test both via EVH2x12 and a LaneyIRT2x12 with V30. First impression.....Loud as hell, Very effective EQ including resonance and presence. So good tone shaping. 
Second impression: not as impressive/brutal as the 5150III 50. But it is possible to have lusious tones on low volume. 

One tip I got was using it with a multieffct in 4CM. This way you can skip the pre amp to create a clean patch. If this is possible a more gainy solo sounding patch could also be possible. Then 3 needed sounds on just the blue channel.
Have to test this to know the amount of sound suckage of rhe multi effects in 4 CM.

To be continued.


----------



## Inguilles (May 12, 2016)

You do not consider it as good as 50w??
I have the possibility to get a 50w used and a new lbx
What would you do


----------



## Elric (May 12, 2016)

Inguilles said:


> You do not consider it as good as 50w??
> I have the possibility to get a 50w used and a new lbx


Get both!


----------



## Inguilles (May 12, 2016)

if I could........


----------



## hvdh (May 12, 2016)

Inguilles said:


> You do not consider it as good as 50w??
> I have the possibility to get a 50w used and a new lbx
> What would you do



I take the 50 watter.


----------



## Inguilles (May 12, 2016)

thanks for your opinion


----------



## hvdh (May 14, 2016)

Your welcome.
Still testing the LBX here.


----------



## Albionic (May 17, 2016)

Hey guys what's the volume like on these things? Loud enough to be heard over a loud drummer in a practice room? We usually di live so I'll be using a h&k red box but without monitors I'll need to hear something out of my 2x12. Thanks


----------



## chopeth85 (May 17, 2016)

EVH lunchbox is one of the loudest lunchbox amp in the market. I have one and at 12 o'clock in the 4 watts mode the volume is high enough to hear it though your drummer is a beast haha


----------



## Albionic (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I'm most likely gonna use the blue channel for rhythm and red for lead are there any issues with the shared gain control?

Like an earlier poster I'm torn between a new lbx and a used 50 watter. I did like the 6505mh I played in a shop and the higher rated wattage made me think it would be louder but the overheating issues scared me off.


----------



## Albionic (May 18, 2016)

Hmmmm I just noticed there's also a shared volume for both channels might be a deal breaker for me &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## hvdh (May 24, 2016)

Looks like the little sister stays (and slays) 


Unsuitable for wisper volumes but suitable for loud drummer. Zoom in the loop for noise-gate, delays and reverbs. Use just the blue (or red) channel and play with your volume knob. And roarrrrrrrrr


----------



## Albionic (May 24, 2016)

I actually picked up a used 50w head in the end &#55357;&#56898; I'm using a pod xt live in the loop for effects and to control the amp via midi


----------



## Big Dave (May 24, 2016)

I jammed with my buddy last weekend and he has a 6505+ and I had 0 issue keeping up. I love how these things cut through too, it has a clarity to it I really like.


----------



## hvdh (May 25, 2016)

Albionic said:


> I actually picked up a used 50w head in the end &#65533;&#65533; I'm using a pod xt live in the loop for effects and to control the amp via midi



It looks like you solved the quest!
Congratulations.


----------



## hvdh (Jun 5, 2016)

Last Friday turned up the volume to met the level of a loud Metal drummer and bass. Overall impression is that the Blue channel holds more of the original clean guitar tone then my 5150III 50. More over the dynamic respons and feel of the LBX is more in the Marshall ballpark.

With the master on 5 (12 oclck) and depending on the gain settings, for now also on 5 the sound starts to become mushy. No wonder because the LBX its headroom is much lower then my 50. But with the Master on 4 this thing goes insainly loud and cuts very easely through the soundspectrum.

Did not try the red channel yet because the Blue channel has a huge spectrum of gain heaven. The resonance knob on the back does its work great within the area of low E and A. Sadly the low B of my 7 string is not within its ballpark. The amount of mid frequency is significant higer then my 50 watter. I almost have the mids dimed and the treble set on 2-3 to get it pleasantly.


Also put the Zoom MS-50G in the loop of the LBX for noisegate, Reverb, and Delay. Works fine. BTW there are some phasing issues when playing at whisper volumes with the loop because there still is a non-loop sound audible. But at normal volumes this is a noin-issue. BTW a noise gate is not a must. This amp is very silent in a good way 

So.... this amp stays. If you like a more Marschally sound and respons with more dynamic attack then the 50 and you know how to work your volume pot for a "clean" sound this amp is a must to review.
It does Bedroom levels, Rehearsel levels and Small gig levels. Yes It does keeps up with Metal drummers without breaking apart. After a while one starts to question how the hell it is possible they put this volume in such a smal package. It is feather light.

Maybe I will report the Red channel later but for now the Blue channel goodness is keeping me busy. It is for a reason this amp is buidling a reputation as the Poor Man's Soldano 20. 

It stays and slays together with its bigger brother which is more Metally


----------

